

Yahoo offers $12.50 corporate store voucher for vulnerability report - adrow
https://www.htbridge.com/news/what_s_your_email_security_worth_12_dollars_and_50_cents_according_to_yahoo.html

======
Nanzikambe
$12.50 to yahoo, or several k $ selling a 0day by auction. brb, doing the
math, this is tough!

